# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  "SHAHU" Kampjonate per ALB shahistet

## teni

Se shpejti do organizojme 1 kampjonat per te gjithe shahistet shqipetar............

Nuk ka rendesi se ne cfare niveli do jeni, mjafton deshira per te luajtur shah si dhe per te sfiduar shahistet e tjere..........

Jeni me se welcome te shkruani emrat tuaj si dhe shtetin ku jeni ne menyre qe lojrat te luen ne international time.........

Do te inkurajoja dhe vajzat te merrnin pjese ne kete kampionat, megjithese loja e shahut eshte pak e nderlikuar per to ....hahaha

Lini emrat, shtetin ku jeni, si dhe nivelin ku ju jeni(fillestar-midium-advanc-master).

P.sh

Teni, Londer, advanc

Lojrat do luhen ose ne Yahoo ose ne www.pogo.com 

Pasi pjesemarresit te regjistrohen do dali tabela javore se kush e kush do luaj me ke..( mos u merzisni se cne level do jeni pasi do keni mundesi te luani me te tere pjesemarresit)

----------


## Letersia 76

wow urime!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ok pra, ja dhe nje lojtar tjeter. Une ndodhem ne ShBA, (mountain time).
Na thoni daten dhe oren kur luhet, dhe te perveshim menget!

----------


## ilirkapedani

un do marr pjese! ne yahoo mundesisht! jo tek pogo

Ilir, Canada (Eastern Time), hmmm nivelin me vertet nuk mund te them....

----------


## teni

duhen lojtare me shume.........

----------


## dimegeni

Une mund te them se jam "advanced".Une luaj gjthmone te Yahoo po futem te "social lounge".Nick qe futem atje eshte "DENKU3".Po te behet kampionati them ta bejme te Yahoo se i ben tavolinat personale dhe eshte shume e lehte mos te te nderhyj njeri.
Po pres pergjigje.A ka ndonje cmim se jam i sigurte qe do fitoj.

----------


## kiufiu2

Ne c'dhome luajne shqiptaret?

----------


## Elgin

urime.. do te doja edhe un te luaja saper nivelin jam advanced!!! ndodhem ne athine ju lutem me lajmeroni kur ta keni organizuar..

----------


## Albo

Une luaj per qejf, 1-3 minuta loja, tek yahoo. Kam deshire te marr pjese por nuk kam kohe. Eshte mire qe te zgjidhni nje dhome ne yahoo dhe ta vizitoni rregullisht.

Mua me gjeni me emrin albasouli ne yahoo.

----------


## une_e_dua_detin

Urime per iniciativen qe keni mare.

Edhe une futem edhe me pelqen shume te luaj ne shah. Do te ishte nje kenaqesi te merrja pjese edhe une.

Te dhenat e mia jane:
une_e_dua_detin, Tirane, Advanced

Do te kisha qejf ta zhdepja njehere kete ALBON se e mban veten edhe per te forte pale LOL.

Nejse ju uroje gjithe te mirat edhe jam ne pritje te me kontaktoni per oraret edhe per kushtet e lojrave.

----------


## Reiart

Ketu e paskan zhveshur te gjithe shpaten. Po e provoj edhe une kushedi edhe mund ndonjerin. Me regjistroni per ne YAHOO me: kumis2002, Tirane, fillestar. Na lini nje dite dhe ore te sakte dhe o burra te perleshemi. Pershendetje.

----------


## Da player

:masaker:  Hej, urime per inisiativen dhe ju uroj ekstra fat pasi une e mora vesh tani dhe se keni shume te gjate( tallem). Megjithate me lajmeroni, ku dhe kur. Une jam ne dispozicion nga e hena ne te marte, nga ora 10 deri ne 6 pm. Tashi une veten e di per te mire por mendoj se asnje nuk eshte ne ate pozicion qe te vetvleresohet. COME 2 DADDY

----------


## J.LE.77

urime per inisiativen.me thoni oren dhe daten dhe un do jem aty...             master

----------


## Klajd02

Ku luani shah?????????? me jepni nje adrese te sakte

----------


## Klajd02

mere mundimin njoni dhe te me thote se ku luni shah "pogo.com" ose "yahoo.com" por dua te di dhe se cfar dhome luajne shqiptaret. ju lutem nje pergjigje te sakte. ;-)

----------


## bexheti

a ka ndo loje DAM ke playstation se du me ble kush e di?

----------


## OP-POWER

Me futni edhe mua ne liste tek Shahu.
Emri                              Niveli                 Shteti

*OP-POWER* *Medium* *Angli*

----------


## ALBA

Ja dhe une po e thyej akullin e megjithese jam femer di te luaj shah shume mire,ne qofte se organizohet ndonje kampionat vertet,me veni dhe mua ne liste.Jam tej yahoo me nik blau_angel2002.Luaj cdo dit ne online tek kjo faqe www.flyordie.com me nik AlbaTirana ,kush ka deshir tek kjo faqe te me japi nje dit dhe ore te caktuar mund te lujm online per qef.Me respekt Alba_Mausi

----------


## fationi

megjithese vone me shkruani dhe mua ne liste jam fationi dhe ndodhem ne athine  :boks:

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Ja dhe nje lojtar tjeter ketu. Sic e ka thene dhe klajdi na jepni nje adrese te sakte se ku do luhet. Ndoshta nuk eshte akoma vendosur por kur a vendosni na informoni. Meqe deshe disa info ti Teni per lojtaret une quhem Gerti Serezi jetoj ne Austri dhe ne shah kam 1830 pike d.m.th. aty rrotull pak me pak, pak me shume.

----------

